# impeller mod



## billm10454 (Dec 12, 2018)

Where can I find the instructions for the impeller mod. I have a 2660 that I just bought and would like to see the instructions to see if I can do it. Thanks


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

billm10454 said:


> Where can I find the instructions for the impeller mod. I have a 2660 that I just bought and would like to see the instructions to see if I can do it. Thanks


do a search here...tons of info on that mod. or youtube has a vid or two.


----------

